# Your favorite breed?



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorite breed is probably a paint. I love paints because of their fun personalities, easy-going nature, and teachability! (don't know if that's a word) Well, this girl's name is Tinkerbelle (she is my sister with disabilities' horse) and she is so cute! She is an 8 year old, going around 2' courses. She is finishing up her lead change training. She is TOO CUTE!!


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Samson*

Also I have an 8 y/o gelding named Sam...he is not really my favorite breed though because he is mixed between three! (1/2 dartmoor pony, 1/4 holsteiner, 1/4 thoroughbred). He is really sweet. This is me and him showing 2' a couple months ago.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Got to love those Rocky Mountain Horses....











This is my old pony, a grade RMH:









Rockies are intelligent, hard-working, brave, curious, friendly, playful, and versatile.
They are gaited (though mine was not, oddly) and excell at trail riding and endurance. They have excellent stamina and are built to be very hardy and work their hardest.
They are popular for chocolate palomino/silver dapple colour, which is a brown, dappled coat with flaxen mane and tail. It ranges from lighter brown horses with almost matching manes to black coats and white manes. Different variations of chocolate palomino are very common within the breed, but they also come in most other colours.

Their gait is a very smooth, four-beat rack. Here is a video of a Rocky Mountain Horse gaiting:




 
My favourite things about the breed are their intelligence, extremely sound minds, and beauty.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

American Saddlebreds and Friesians.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

The welsh cob, I just LOVE them!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i love tbs, but i like them crossed even more =] my favorite are tb/hano & tb/welsh cob 

tb/welsh cob









tb/hano


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I love TB's!!!! Unfortunately the 1.5 million dollar price tag on this guy precluded me from getting him :-( Maybe one day...


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Why Rocky Mountain Horses of course!

More then just Chocolate Flax and Chocolate White horses though...




























but you still gotta love that Chocolate!



















It's like sitting in a rocking chair...and sometimes....its a FAST rocking chair lol 





 




 
Nate


----------



## MinnesotaBound (May 4, 2010)

Old style Morgans all the way.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

My all time favorite horse is a National Show Horse! My second horse and the one I had the longest was a NSH (not gaited) and he was just beautiful! He had the elegant head, neck and movement of an arabian but was big and had a great sound mind! We did trail riding and dressage and he was so bright, picked up on everything very quickly!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Welsh cobs  I love their build, height, determination, sometimes stubborness and their feathery fetlocks! I don't own one yet, but we're trying to find a suitable one to buy.


----------



## EquestrianEmily (May 4, 2010)

I am a Quarter Horse Gal. Though that being said I almost bought a National Show Horse because I loved him. I am also starting to like Standardbreds more and more everyday!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

gidji said:


> welsh cobs :d i love their build, height, determination, sometimes stubborness and their feathery fetlocks! I don't own one yet, but we're trying to find a suitable one to buy.


hubba hubba hubbbbaaa.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE that Welsh you posted, gidji!! Wow!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmmmm...tough one! 

But I guess if it has to come down to it, QH and Arabian have to be my faves...of course cross of the two are just as well...Lol! 

My current horse, who is QH cross...


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh goodness, where to start. I don't think there is any breed that I really hate. However, Welsh Cob is probably in my top five. I leased one for a little bit, cute horse with the sweetest temperament.



















He had the biggest movements for being only 15 hands.

Anglo-Arabs are currently my number one, I have been really impressed with the gelding that I am leasing right now, Majic. It's like the best of both worlds, the beautiful movements of the both the TB and the Arab, along with the athletic ability, minus the hotness. 










I also like Morgans, Appaloosas (really like appendix appaloosas), most draft breeds, especially Percherons, TWHs (want to have one some day for sure), and quarter horses. Oh, and I love warmbloods of color, my dream horse is a black warmblood stallion with tall white stockings and a bald face (thought I am not really picky on breed, those are more my dream markings).


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

my fave. breed is the arab because I own half of one 

an arab









and my half of one


----------



## loxley (May 11, 2010)

I lovethe welsh section d but happy to be around many and any


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Paints! For sure. Flash, versatility, personality....And none are exactly the same. They can be anything from cow horses to drivers, from dressage horses to runners on the track.

Here's a few of my own from over the years:

*Jesters Cowboy* (My baby boy  )

















*Johnny ******* 









*Willow Chex*









*Lucky Sonofa Gun *









*Jestabout Dun*


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh of course the tennessee walking horses! As I own one and board at a barn where there is one and a half (this particular guy in the pic is my geldings daddy)


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm. Appaloosas, because that's what I grew up with. I love that they are so versatile (as are many other breeds :wink. They tend to be good natured horses, too.

I also like QH, TB, and Paints. I've only ridden one Danish Warmblood, but I fell in love with him, too.

The top picture is Smoky, my show gelding. The bottom picture is Tequila, my mom's trail horse who might become my son's show horse (not sure yet). They are both apps, and they both have quite a bit of QH in them.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My favorite breed is whatever breed I own at the moment. :] When I had an Arabian, I was in love with Arabs. Now that I have a TB, I am in love with TBs. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Haflingers!


----------



## Madisonn (May 19, 2010)

Arabians would have to be my favorite, ever since I was a little girl i've been intrigued by them. They are just so beautiful.  
There are so many great breeds out there though.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Highland pony, though a little biased on that one.

Or Welsh Cob. We used to have a Welsh Cob x Anglo-Arab. He was rather insane.


----------



## Barbie Girl (May 24, 2010)

Friesians!!!!!!!


----------



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

I looove Hanoverians. Since I'll never own one, though, I keep buying Thoroughbreds. Why, I don't know, since I swore I'd never get another! Oh well...:razz:


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

Norwegian Fjords are by far my favorite breed. I've never owned one, and they're too short for me to ride now that I'm grown up... but I love them to death!

I also love my QH Clyde. She's stunning.

My least favorite is the Appaloosa though. I don't have pleasant experiences with them. lol. (Even my Appy gelding who I love to death)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

for me its gotta be the connemarra  my experience is that they're good hardy little breeds.
then after the connemarra its the cobs

heres my little connemarra


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

My favorite breed of horse is a Kiger. This one is owned by Muddy Creek Farms and is named Doc Romeo.


----------

